# Assured Leisure - Timberland Expands



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

On Friday last, I visited Timberland Motorhomes to have Our Poorly Coral  assessed for water ingress. While there, Senior Manager, Lee Sowerby, brought me up to speed with news about an addition to the company which the banks almost closed down last June. :evil:

Another outlet - _*Assured Leisure *_- will specialise in the sale of new and pre-loved motorhomes, and will be found at a site on the A617 which leads to Chesterfield, just off Junction 29 of the M1.

It is anticipated that Assured Leisure will open in early March.

Details are: Assured Leisure, A617 West Bound,
Heath, Chesterfield
Derbyshire
S44 5SF

To find the new premises:
... from the north, take the 4th exit once you go off at the slip road, heading for Chesterfield. Assured Leisure will be on the left, opposite the Esso Filling Station.
... from the south, take the second exit, then continue as above.

GoogleEarth Street View shows a car showroom - Motor Provider - already at the location.

As a happy customer going back 8 years, I personally wish everyone at Timberland much success.


----------

